# the bad thing about holidays.....



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

i feel like i am the only one at work... the only one in the world...

there is nothing going on..'cause everyone else is off....

there has to be some subject we can jump into...something to ponder...even something to stir up.....

any ideas???  anyone out there???  
dont leave me hanging here...come on...write me, i will talk back...

that is so not a problem...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2005)

the only subject I know that could create a massive discussion is Quebec's sovereignety. so what's your point?

...but do you really care, being a little left of itsy bitsy skitzy?


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

Where is it you work again?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

Nothing to talk about here?

But I've got some of _these_ for ya 
:hug::  :hug::  :hug:: 


I'm at work too :er:


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm all meloncolony today ... and have been for several days.  I swear, I could just sit down and bawl for days.  I'd give my eye teeth for a good laugh or banter.

(oh ... and I know it's melancholy ... )


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm all meloncolony today ... and have been for several days. I swear, I could just sit down and bawl for days. I'd give my eye teeth for a good laugh or banter.
> 
> (oh ... and I know it's melancholy ... )


 
*Reaches deep into his bag of tricks*
Look Nicole...look what I found...
:hug:: :hug:: :hug::


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

I tried to web order you guys a male stripper from back there...
But I couldn't find one?!
They were all taking some 'hind lick' class :scratch:


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm all meloncolony today ... and have been for several days.  I swear, I could just sit down and bawl for days.  I'd give my eye teeth for a good laugh or banter.
> 
> (oh ... and I know it's melancholy ... )


I'm too tired to try and make you laugh, sorry. 

But I can give you the banner you wanted.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *anicole*
> _I'm all meloncolony today ... and have been for several days. I swear, I could just sit down and bawl for days. I'd give my eye teeth for a good laugh or *banter*.
> 
> (oh ... and I know it's melancholy ... )_
> ...


 
Banter...Banner...who cares?
It made me laugh :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

That banter is out of date. We want new banter.
Honestly! Some people... :roll:


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

woodsac ... you're the greatest!  Thanks for the :hug:: 's ... 

It'd be our luck, too, that any stripper around here would be strategically covered in horns or coon tails ...   or have a bulls eye tat in the midst of a monkey hair back!

Is it just the post holiday blahs?  I'm usually backwards (go figure) from everyone else ... spring time irritates the fool out of me since I know it's going to be all hot and humid in no time, so fall is my time ... knowing that all the cool temps are just around the corner ... I do my whole 'regenerating and coming alive' thing then.  Then I go dormant in the spring and summer.


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks ferny ... even if you do send me one that is slam in the middle of summer!!!  Honestly ... menopause and me and the 4th of July ... I have hot flashes that make the fireworks displays look pitiful!

(but thanks ... I needed some good banner!)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

hi all ya'll!!  so good to hear from ya..as far as quebec...rock on...

if some state decided they didnt wanna be american anymore, i say hit the door, jack...

as far as anicole being melon-choly...tried frying that once, and aside from the odor, it burned..... 

whatz up pallie??? i know the why....lets see if we can work thru the rest, deal??

lets see...  hear the one about the baby seal that walked into a club??

or the horse that walked into a bar, and the bartender said, why the long face???
*blows into microphone*    whew whew..is this thing on???


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

.... you know what's funny?  A clown with big feet?

oh ... look!  A quarter!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

woodsac...i need the hugs today....but the over the net ones are just not as good as the real thing....

hey anicole...wanna talk family???  nah, we hash that all the time....

throw something out there, come on...whats on your mind,???


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hi all ya'll!! so good to hear from ya..as far as quebec...rock on...
> 
> if some state decided they didnt wanna be american anymore, i say hit the door, jack...
> 
> ...


 
*slaps hand on knee*


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

I have nothing today.  Honestly.  BLANK.

*places brown paper bag over head*


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

ok, how about things you would change if you could.....

what would you change if you could....big little short tall..what ever..

i personally would change our leadership...some all across the world.. gotta admit, tony blair is one hot sucker bill.... twice on tuesday...with the way he talks...sheeze louise... ni-ce...very nnniiiccceeee....

ok...go


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> thanks ferny ... even if you do send me one that is slam in the middle of summer!!!  Honestly ... menopause and me and the 4th of July ... I have hot flashes that make the fireworks displays look pitiful!
> 
> (but thanks ... I needed some good banner!)


Pff, woman, you're never happy are you. Except when your fella isn't able to speak...


If that one isn't good enough, maybe you can try these people. They're the banner egnieering corp.
http://www.baneng.com/




> *places brown paper bag over head*


 I had that as an avatar once. IF you're relaly bored, you could always find me a new one.


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd swap red and green around at random.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Pff, woman, you're never happy are you. Except when your fella isn't able to speak...
> 
> 
> I had that as an avatar once. IF you're relaly bored, you could always find me a new one.




one of her fella's doesnt ever stop speaking....:er: 

you need a new avatar???? hmm...anicole, come on...me and you can find one....

hmmm...ferny..... what all are you into?????


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm all for the *world peace* thing...but it's not gonna happen :thumbdown: 

So, for starters, I'm gonna *work when I want* _and_ *where I want*..._and_ I'm gonna get paid even more for *not* doing it!!!

Then, I won't have to lower gas prices to come see ya'll :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Pff, woman, you're never happy are you. Except when your fella isn't able to speak...


 
He only speaks on command, anyway.  He's a good boy.


Things I'd change ... instantly ... my butt for one ... I hate knowing all the walking I'm going to have to do.  Much rather it be *poof* and I've got buns of steel instead of the two axe handles and a bar of soap wide gig I've got going on.


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I'm all for the *world peace* thing...but it's not gonna happen :thumbdown:
> 
> So, for starters, I'm gonna *work when I want* _and_ *where I want*..._and_ I'm gonna get paid even more for *not* doing it!!!
> 
> Then, I won't have to lower gas prices to come see ya'll :mrgreen:


 
Need a secretary?  I type 120+ wpm ... have a great phone voice AND plays well with others, doesn't run with scissors and I'm excellent at LOOKING busy.


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

> hmmm...ferny..... what all are you into?????


 Deep holes normally. I keep trying to dig my way out of them. It doesn't often work.

Other than that, anything with a gimp mask and whipped cream.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Things I'd change ... instantly ... my butt for one ...


You have an interchangeable butt?


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Other than that, anything with a gimp mask and whipped cream.


 
You know when you give us THAT kind of leeway ... :twisted:


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You have an interchangeable butt?


 
with the proper chant and concoction of newt and stripper dust ...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Deep holes normally. I keep trying to dig my way out of them. It doesn't often work.
> 
> Other than that, anything with a gimp mask and whipped cream.



perked my ears up on the whipped creme....

anyway... i will look...see what i can conjure...( oops wrong word...)

wood sac, i dont think it would take over a tank of gas to make it here, would it??? maybe two???


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Need a secretary? I type 120+ wpm ... have a great phone voice AND plays well with others, *doesn't run with scissors* and I'm excellent at LOOKING busy.


 
Hmmm...you're just what I've been looking for!
I don't want you to get hurt while you're running around my desk


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> with the proper chant and concoction of newt and stripper dust ...


Haven't discovered wingnuts, then?


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> wood sac, i dont think it would take over a tank of gas to make it here, would it??? maybe two???


 
only if you're TINKERBELL!  Isn't he a California dude?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Hmmm...you're just what I've been looking for!
> I don't want you to get hurt while you're running around my desk




i gotta get off the floor....nicole...running???  :er: 

pah-leese.... we gotta be on fire, or someone paying us, to run....

but that is sure worth a laugh or two...:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Haven't discovered wingnuts, then?


 
I only unleash the wings during solstice ... makes the stripper dust REALLY shine.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

So about this stripper dust...
Is this like add water and mix?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> perked my ears up on the whipped creme....
> 
> anyway... i will look...see what i can conjure...( oops wrong word...)
> 
> *wood sac, i dont think it would take over a tank of gas to make it here, would it??? maybe two*???


That'll barely get me out of CA


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> only if you're TINKERBELL!  Isn't he a California dude?




a thousand apologies... i thought texas.... my bad...

h*ll california??? you would die if you came to arkansas....really.....

there are people nailed to the cross for being californian here.....

just kidding.....come one ...over?  down? around???


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Hmmm...you're just what I've been looking for!
> I don't want you to get hurt while you're running around my desk


 
my talents abound ... (stop it, Hertz!) except I can't make coffee.  I'm all over sweet tea like a schizo with nametags, but coffee ... order out!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I only unleash the wings during solstice ... makes the stripper dust REALLY shine.


:er: Lego is really going to look like Black Magic to you then, huh?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i gotta get off the floor....nicole...running??? :er:
> 
> *pah-leese.... we gotta be on fire, or someone paying us, to run....*
> 
> but that is sure worth a laugh or two...:lmao: :lmao:


 
Salary is negotiable


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I only unleash the wings during solstice ... makes the stripper dust REALLY shine.



do your wings have nuts??? is that where i am going wrong??
i thought those you had in your hand were your husbands....???


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

> You know when you give us THAT kind of leeway ...


 I'm sure I'll be fine. I'm pretty flexible with this kind of thing. Come at me from any angle you wish.


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> as far as anicole being melon-choly...tried frying that once, and aside from the odor, it burned.....



Is that like a very large bra-choly?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

schizo with name tags??? i cant read...my eyes are watering from howling!!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> schizo with name tags??? i cant read...my eyes are watering from howling!!


Me too :lmao: :lmao:

Good thing I have my own office...cause that laugh belted out!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Is that like a very large bra-choly?




hey, hobbes is in the house...!!  come on in cuz...we need help...these dang yankees and such are killing us....move over pallie, we got fighting power!!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

All this talk of frying choly...
I gotta go grab some lunch!


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Salary is negotiable


 
you just wanna know about the stripper dust!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes'm.  I am a bit surrounded by them Yanks at the moment but could put up a pretty good fight.


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> schizo with name tags??? i cant read...my eyes are watering from howling!!


 
even a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while ...


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :er: Lego is really going to look like Black Magic to you then, huh?


 
I've been zinged by Hertz.

I think he likes me!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> my talents abound ...


Now I have this vision of you as some kind of manic biker kangaroo...

Did I zing you? I'm sure I would have noticed if I had.
I can see the paternity suit now...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

keep huntin' nicole....

hey, ya'll have made the afternoon click on by...thank you...

but we are not done.....

any other subject we can approach???

pallie we gotta get you out of yor doldrums.....there are people to haunt, bosses to hex...come on girl...pep up.....remember our motto...( whats a motto?..nothing whats a motto with you???)

no, really....this too shall pass.... as i always add, like a kidney stone, but it will pass...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

So now we are Bride of the Marx Brothers?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

zzzzzziiinnnnnnnnnnngggggggg.....

i have always fancied myself more bride of frankenstein. thank you very much.

always wanted to be more 7 brides of 7 brothers...but..alas..more 7 nightmares for 7 brothers....


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Now I have this vision of you as some kind of manic biker kangaroo...
> 
> Did I zing you? I'm sure I would have noticed if I had.
> I can see the paternity suit now...


 
I get the manic ... I get the biker ... but where does the 'roo come from?!  Oh ... abounding ... I'm slow.  Sorry!  ga head ... carry on ..

Sidebar: I actually rode a bike for about 8 years ... how scary is that? Me, all my hair and leathers ... it was 'back in the day' when chicks didn't ride all that much. Fun times.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I actually rode a bike for about 8 years ...


That was ill-advised. You should've got off once in a while even if it was only to go to the toilet.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> That was ill-advised. You should've got off once in a while even if it was only to go to the toilet.



 

your way too far ahead of us little ole dinky southern chicks...

but dang, your fun...:thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

Well hush my mouth!


----------



## panzershreck (Dec 27, 2005)

we got a packet of tennessee whiskey flavored coffee in a big gift box...

sounds nasty as hell :-x 

can't wait to try it


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

well thats the spirit..or should i say spirits???





			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well hush my mouth!




your sounding southern already!!..good job, my friend


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> we got a packet of tennessee whiskey flavored coffee in a big gift box...
> 
> sounds nasty as hell :-x
> 
> can't wait to try it


I think you are supposed to smoke it.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

whiskey flavored coffee??? never in my borned days have i heard of the like...

man, i gotta get out more....


----------



## anicole (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> whiskey flavored coffee??? never in my borned days have i heard of the like...
> 
> man, i gotta get out more....


 
you never sampled grandpa's coffee?  The heat wasn't the only reason he saucered 'n blowed it!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> man, i gotta get out more....


But only after sunset?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> But only after sunset?



of course....dont wanna...burn to ash....hate when that happens..screws up your hair....

and nicole... i had two grandpas that did that....momma's daddy did that too..

weird huh?? i so wanted to try that.....but it just didn't work with cold chocolate milk..... :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i had two grandpas


:er: How unusual.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :er: How unusual.


 
*sniff...sniff* Smell that?
I think it's sarcasm :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> *sniff...sniff* Smell that?
> I think it's sarcasm :lmao:



yep that is for sure the smell of sarcasm......

ok, mr hertz...what was wrong with that statement..?  
what in world could be wrong with.. " i had two grandpa's "...?

come on mr ducks in a row....what did i do wrong???


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

I was hoping the smell of Yak would cover the smell of sarcasm.
Nothing is wrong with having two Grandpas - you have that in common with the rest of humanity.
I just saw an opening for a cheap shot and went for it.
Shooting fish in a barrel is no fun, but just sometimes....


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

mean, my friend..picking on someone with a disability......( mental, i might add)


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 28, 2005)

The bad thing about holidays is all the little sh!ts that should be in school are out causing problems in the community.


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I was hoping the smell of Yak would cover the smell of sarcasm.
> 
> Shooting fish in a barrel is no fun, but just sometimes....


 
Hertz, I told you yesterday that it was the CANDLES that covered the coffin yak ... 

Since we're fish in a barrel, does that mean we're goggled eyed gold fish?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 28, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Since we're fish in a barrel, does that mean we're goggled eyed gold fish?


Angel fish, of course.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 28, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> mean, my friend..picking on someone with a disability......( mental, i might add)


Wasn't picking - it was just too good an opportunity to miss. I just can't help myself. If I see an opening I just have to slip inside....


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

Hertz ... I think I need a minute ... talk amongst yourselves ... topic ... civil war ... was it civil ... was it war ... 

:flings a tear:

look at you being all sweet and nice and loveydovey .... 

(you've finally figured out we're easy targets and just weeks of material, eh?)


----------



## Corry (Dec 28, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> The bad thing about holidays is all the little sh!ts that should be in school are out causing problems in the community.



I AGREE!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

hertz is in a different mood today, huh pallie???

hi hertz...how are you??? loved the angel fish thought....( although, they are the meanest fish in a tank....guess it does fit)


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> they are the meanest fish in a tank....guess it does fit


 
DON'T pee in my wheaties today, Pallie.  Let me spread my wings for just a bit before they get plucked and squished ... 'k?  Please?!?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

sorry, that was hertz peein', mate...

k...how long do you need to spread??? 

( more there than i can shake a stick at...too many jokes...not enough space...)

i need to harrass asap...can you spread faster...???


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

'parently 'angel' is not in my future.  All I did was trip over the dang train of feathers and bump my head.

Harass on, my friend.  

(and let's not mention spreads, okay?  I'm having emotional issues about that right now ... :sniff: )


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

pah-leese....forgot the feeling.......can you say cobwebs??

anyway...whats up with ya pallie???  

how was the wheaties?????  personally, i am on strike with food... i have decided to ignore it and see if it will go away, you know, kinda like relationships with certain individuals.....

seem to be getting good at making people disappear.....have you noticed???


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

what are you ... a GIRL?!?

(Stop it.  We've had this conversation and you know as well as I do that some things are just beyond our control ... till the new moon rises and the newt and lizzard lips renew.  Then, it's brass ones to the wall, ya know?)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

ok, against popular belief, i am a girl...

and the relationship i was talking about has changed...now...

gotta talk...


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok, against popular belief, i am a girl...
> 
> and the relationship i was talking about has changed...now...
> 
> gotta talk...


 
:er: 

Dear Sybil,

In the enclosed box you will find ALL of your nametags.  Please post which one you will be using ...

:lmao: 

(love you/mean it :mrgreen: )


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

there is no i in f-u....

call me brittany today...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

ok...died over the sybil reference...

do you remember the chick in dillards we never met???

how is that for some trickery....


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> do you remember the chick in dillards we never met???
> ....


 
okay ... I know what you meant ... but can you see how people not only cross themselves but also THE STREET when they see or hear us?

Do I remember the chick we never met.  Hertz is going to have a field day with this one.  Wing nuts and all.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

i got your wing nuts....

oops, sorry, wasnt supposed to tell.....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll just sit here with my feet up.


And if you ask 'up where?' then you'll find out


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

Hertz(avisjonmikalscoob) mygoshamity we missed you.

I'm hesitant to ask, but up where?  Do you have a foot fetish, too?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 28, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm hesitant to ask, but up where?  Do you have a foot fetish, too?


Assume the position. This is going to hurt you oh so much more than me. But I am going to enjoy it.

 If my aim is a little off, you might enjoy it too. When was the last time you took a foot?


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

guess I'll assume that that's a NO on the foot fetish gig.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 28, 2005)

always thought a man with a toe fettish could prove interesting....

ofcourse, thats just me...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 28, 2005)

You can never have too many toes.
The rest of us stick with the usual number, but you can never have too many.


----------

